# Mettler Help - Flashing Zeros



## Alentia (Nov 23, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with Mettler Toledo scales?

I have Delta Range PJ360 0.001 analytical balance which is called "J" series and similar to PE360 / PE3600. I have not used it for a while since tried calibrate last time and got stuck on Int-2.

I have turned the balance yesterday and it is going through boot up normally:

1. -----
2. all display lit
3. 20.45.00
4. and now instead of normal 0.000 (ready) it *flashes* 0.000 (zeros)

It does not react to any bar pressing or weights. Through googling the only explanation I have found "pan is not on" - well my pan is on.


----------



## Lou (Nov 23, 2013)

You need to call Mettler Toledo and have them fix it. They have great customer support.

I only use MT or Sartorious and have been rather happy with both of them.


----------



## Alentia (Nov 23, 2013)

Lou said:


> You need to call Mettler Toledo and have them fix it. They have great customer support.
> 
> I only use MT or Sartorious and have been rather happy with both of them.



Kind of thinking of that as last resort. That's probably will be more than new balance would cost


----------



## jonn (Nov 23, 2013)

My Mettler won't function unless completely level and stable. Is yours level?


----------



## Alentia (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeah, leveled.


----------



## jonn (Nov 24, 2013)

Try leaving it turned on over night, my manual says not to turn turn it off in variant weather. I imagine it's cold in Ontario. That may solve your issue. If it works after 12 or so hours of warming up , left on, I wouldnt turn it off. Just a thought :roll:


----------



## Alentia (Nov 25, 2013)

MT was very helpful. Got reply back within less than 8 hours.



> Flashing 0.000 usually indicates the weigh cell has failed.



Guess should be looking for new x.xxx scales


----------



## butcher (Nov 25, 2013)

Before scrapping it. Try checking the connections inside, it may be simply a connection corrosion problem.


----------



## Alentia (Nov 26, 2013)

butcher said:


> Before scrapping it. Try checking the connections inside, it may be simply a connection corrosion problem.



Got it fixed. Found some loose screw at the bottom of the cell and than played around with cell overload and underload - it came to life.

Thank you, Butcher! I would not probably try to open it up this second time without your comment!


----------



## bhomber1 (Jan 1, 2018)

Hi, I am new here. 

I found this post through Google when I searched "Mettler AG104 blinking". I do not have it's manual but I did find one online and it doesn't have matches to a Find of "flashes" or "blinking" that gave me any help. I have about the same problem with my Metter AG104 balance as this OP had. It does it's normal boot up but when almost ready to go, it blinks the 0.0000 g constantly instead of just being on. It also will only periodically respond that it recognizes I am pushing Cal button but only does an out of sequence blink of the 0.00g, it does not respond to the other buttons. I turned on/off about 3 times and exact same each time. It was cal'ed by Mettler in June 17' and has only been turned on 2 months ago and again today. I can not send to Mettler, too expensive probably. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## labrat1 (Jan 26, 2018)

I just fixed mine. Unplug and remove batteries.....Open by removing four screws on bottom (you'll need an Allen wrench). Check that the ribbon cable on front right is seated (mine was loose) on the board and use the allen wrench to tighten all the screw connections you can see.


----------



## Long Shot (Jan 27, 2018)

I work in the water and wastewater treatment field and am the in house instrumentation go to guy. Some of our facilities have day tanks open to atmosphere with aluminum sulfate and sodium hypochlorite, both of which off gas somewhat. Although we have ventilation systems we still get problems with corrosion and this is somewhat the same as refining setups.

I have solved many electrical contact corrosion problems with a product called "DeOxit 100" - readily available from Amazon for about $40 CND. This stuff is magic in a can and goes a long way. Not that this addresses the OPs problem but with labrat1 citing a loose ribbon cable it sparked me to post recommending that if you are going to take instruments apart it would be wise to have some of this product on hand and apply it to any connection points you may come across. Another little trick in regards to pesky loose ribbon cables is to apply a small amount of nail polish across the point where the connectors meet. The stuff is non-conductive, forms a reasonably rigid bond and can easily be removed with a dental pick if need be.

I have saved our corporation tens of thousands of dollars over the years by fixing problems like these instead of listening to "professional" advice deeming the equipment to be pooched and needing replacement.


----------

